# Any breeders in TX?



## amruiz (Sep 30, 2009)

We live in the Corpus Christi area (south texas) and are looking for any reputable breeders nearby. We're willing to travel as far as Houston. 

Thanks in advance. =3


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I just had a quick search on the net and can't seem to find any. The one's I have found, they either are no longer breeding or their website doesn't work. 

Would you consider rescues?

There are some within your distance to travel on petfinder, here.

You could also keep an eye out, or make a post in the rehoming sections of various rat forums, such as Goosemoose and The Rat Shack.


----------



## amruiz (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you for replying Stace, but I dont think I'll be adopting any new babies for a while.


----------

